# Maintenance



## uscgjason (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello all, recently picked this up and was wondering if there are manuals available for this. I believe this is a 10D and want to do a little maintenance before I hook it all back up and get to learning.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2022)

The lathe is a 10F with a QCGB added.  The nameplate is on the right end of the bed instead of on the rear of the bed. so it was probably made after about 1942.  If you will read and report the model number and the serial number, I can probably tell you about when it was made.  I cannot read all of the nameplate in your photos.

You will find exploded view (illustrated) parts manuals on both the lathe and the QCGB in the Downloads area of the site.  Note that full acess to Downloads requires Donor status.


----------



## uscgjason (Mar 12, 2022)

wa5cab said:


> The lathe is a 10F with a QCGB added.  The nameplate is on the right end of the bed instead of on the rear of the bed. so it was probably made after about 1942.  If you will read and report the model number and the serial number, I can probably tell you about when it was made.  I cannot read all of the nameplate in your photos.
> 
> You will find exploded view (illustrated) parts manuals on both the lathe and the QCGB in the Downloads area of the site.  Note that full acess to Downloads requires Donor status.


Very awesome, thanks!


----------



## uscgjason (Apr 1, 2022)

wa5cab said:


> The lathe is a 10F with a QCGB added.  The nameplate is on the right end of the bed instead of on the rear of the bed. so it was probably made after about 1942.  If you will read and report the model number and the serial number, I can probably tell you about when it was made.  I cannot read all of the nameplate in your photos.
> 
> You will find exploded view (illustrated) parts manuals on both the lathe and the QCGB in the Downloads area of the site.  Note that full acess to Downloads requires Donor status.


The S/N is 064337 Model H54


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 1, 2022)

Best guess is shortly after V-J Day, say September of 1945.

There were two models of the 10" QCGB.  The early one had a spring loaded detent like all of the 12".  The later one had a clamping bolt..  Which is yours.


----------



## Provincial (Apr 1, 2022)

Babbit bearings (bolted bearing caps) and the quick change would be an option or later add-on.  The postwar model with the quick change would have a QC54 model number, and all of them had Timken bearings.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 2, 2022)

Actually, the Timkin bearings came later.  I don;t believe that they were ever fitted to the original 9" models.  They became a slightly higher priced option shortly after the first 10" came out.  And on the 12" that Sears sold, about a year after the first two 12" models. 

The numeric part of the model numbers of the Atlas 10" and most of the later later 9" models was the nominal bed length.  Originally, the 10" and 12" were available in 4 different bed lengths, 36, 42, 48 and 54 inches.  The headstocks were about 18" LOA.  So a 54" bed length yielded a 36" between centers.  The 36" and 48" beds were discontinued circa q945 or early 1946.   The QC models didn't appear until 1947 so officially there are only QC54 and QC42 models from the factory.  Also discontinued  at about the same time were babbit spindle bearings and vertical countershafts.


----------



## uscgjason (Apr 3, 2022)

wa5cab said:


> Best guess is shortly after V-J Day, say September of 1945.
> 
> There were two models of the 10" QCGB.  The early one had a spring loaded detent like all of the 12".  The later one had a clamping bolt..  Which is yours.


I do believe these are spring loaded, I am not home to check.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 6, 2022)

OK.


----------



## uscgjason (Apr 10, 2022)

These are spring loaded.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 10, 2022)

uscgjason.

OK.  Thanks.  I don't know why they changed it.  I would think that the spring loaded type would be preferred.


----------

